# Help Restore Sportfishing Access to New Jersey’s Artificial Reefs



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

PLEASE HELP NOW! It takes only 30 seconds and will help all of NJ’s saltwater fishermen and women.

IMPORTANT! Pass this along to your friends too!


http://keepamericafishing.salsalabs.com/o/6394/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=4056


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

ditto!


----------

